# Ocean Master Spinning 12' 3-6 oz



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Selling a used Ocean Master Spinning Rod 12' 3-6 oz asking for $85! I live in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia. I prefer local pick up but will ship through USPS at buyer expenses!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Does your rod have a cork handle?, it's not a Ocean Master Cape Point Special is it?, been looking for one of them, thanks.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

No poppop1 it is not the cape point! The are also really nice surf rods!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thank you for the reply...


----------



## crabballs (Oct 11, 2014)

I must agree I love my cape point special. Do you have pic of ocean master


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes I have pics but don't know how to post on this forum. Can anybody help me with posting pics? Rod probably would have been flown out the door if I could post pics


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Would you consider meeting me in the Hartfield, Va. area one day next week, check you PM's.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Croaker D said:


> Yes I have pics but don't know how to post on this forum. Can anybody help me with posting pics? Rod probably would have been flown out the door if I could post pics


You click on the icon above where you type type the words that looks like this






. Then you get a popup window that gives you two options, upload image from computer or from URL. If your pictures are on your hard drive or on your phone/camera which is connected to your computer, choose "from computer". browse to the image by clicking "choose file" and then finding the file on your computer and clicking "open". It's really very easy.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Im interested, I see that poppop1 is also since im second if poppop passes on it i will take it!


----------



## Champcpa (Mar 21, 2015)

I'll take it if it's not gone. Paypal info sent


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Sold pending payment.


----------

